# My new cage!!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Today i brought a new cage for charlie along with toys, food ... ect 
And here it is, the new cage.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

That's lovely.... a great size. And there he is....right at the very top above it all


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful cage with plenty of room and I see he/she is already enjoying the topside play gym.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow that is a really nice cage...bet he is loving it =)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome cage!! what a lucky 'tiel.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a REALLy cool cage ! I couldn't find the bird...LOL but there he is up top


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

That cage is amazing, I have never seen a corner one like that before. That is one spoilt little bird!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Charlie is one very lucky little tiel. It is a beautiful cage. Charlie looks very proud!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

WOW! That's a really big cage! Charlie's going to be so spoiled  How big is the bar spacing? I would be a little concerned about him being able to fit his head between the bars if it's too big. Just something for you to look into.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh don't worry it is a special cockatiel cage made for cockatiels it is not big enough to fit his head through it is around an 1/2 to 3/4 inchbar spacing


----------

